# Whatsit for Monday Night



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Kamdon (Mar 12, 2012)

Whatever it is, IT'S WET!!!! lol

I'm drawing a total blank on this one.


----------



## kungfoojim (Mar 12, 2012)

toilet seat?


----------



## Kamdon (Mar 12, 2012)

kungfoojim said:


> toilet seat?



LOL, if thats the case, he missed and didn't get any pee in the pot...... lol


----------



## RedVixen81 (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a silicone tray of some sort.. possibly a silicone ice tray which would explain it being wet.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 13, 2012)

Tonight's hint:

It takes only one finger to operate this.


----------



## RedVixen81 (Mar 14, 2012)

a melted candle?


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 14, 2012)

Kinda looks like a bar of soap lol


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2012)

Another portion of it:


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 14, 2012)

aerosol can nozzle?


----------



## Kamdon (Mar 14, 2012)

oxy clean pimple pad?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> aerosol can nozzle?


----------

